# Is my new UP CO2 Inline Diffuser causing this problem???



## Arana (28 Jan 2013)

After installing a UP CO2 Inline Diffuser on one of my tanks yesterday i seem to be having a problem controling the co2 via the needle valve, it goes from a steady flow of bubbles in the bubble counter for a few seconds followed by a big burst of bubbles and then back again, the diffusor has been running fine for over a year unless it coincedently has gone up the spout just as i upgraded the diffusor but it seems unlikely, Has anyone else experienced this with the UP CO2 Inline Diffuser? or do you have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## Arana (28 Jan 2013)

wondering if could be caused by some sort of back pressure? i suppose i could put my old ceramic diffusor back on and see if the problem continues


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

I've just installed mine half an hour ago, seems a bit sketchy at the moment but I'm hoping it will stabilise over the next couple of hours. WHat kind of cylinder are you using?


----------



## Arana (28 Jan 2013)

2kg FE and it's attached to tetratec1200


----------



## Arana (28 Jan 2013)

the only thing changed was the diffuser and it was stable before that


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

Mine is on a 2kg FE too, was very irregular to start with then realised my check valve is faulty, removed it and now it cant seem to push past 1.5 bps. Hoping and praying this is just it settling in as it's never going to be enough.


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

Anybody know if these things take a while to get going?


----------



## Arana (28 Jan 2013)

i might try it briefly without the check valve tomorrow just to eliminate that possibility


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

Mine seems to have increased in speed slightly and has certainly steadied out since earlier, drop checkers starting to drop to greenish blue but I now have HC floating everywhere! Oh the joys


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jan 2013)

If your running at only 1.5 bar. It will struggle massively as soon as algae builds up. It will then stop working.

You need to be running at least 2 bar. I run at 2.5.

Wht reg you guys using? Can you increase working pressure?


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

I assumed the FE would have more than enough pressure to get the Up atomiser going. I'm using UP Single Gauge CO2 Regulator - Solenoid (A-152) with UP Inline CO2 Atomizer 16/22mm (D-508-16). Got around 2.5 bubbles per second now and drop checker seems to be going more green. Surely the regulator should limit the amount pressure if its fully open?


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Jan 2013)

no, The regulator you showed is a fixed pressure I think, It reduces the pressure from the bottle (maybe 50-60 bar to 1.5 bar).

To run an atomiser, you'll need a  new Reg w/ pressure adjustment. Such as the JBL m001 - which I use.

sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## scapegoat (28 Jan 2013)

Ouch! I already just brought one of these UP Single Gauge CO2 Regulator (A-148) just to get the adapter for an FE as mine was missing  well I'm getting greener so I might see if its enough, if not I guess I'll have to sell them both and hope there's not much more to pay for an upgrade. (Sorry to hijack your post Arana)


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2013)

Single stage regulators can have severe operating issues, which is why all the "big boys" use dual stage.

First issue is, when FE tank pressure starts dropping, once all the liquid CO2 has gone, they can loose regulation and dump the remainder of the bottle. Not a problem if you have just aquatic plants but may asphyxiate any livestock.

Second issue, seen by a lot of people, is some sort of feedback issue with bubble counters, piping and diffusers where the output pressure cycles up and down as the gas "bursts" through the diffuser, then stops, system pressurises up in say next 20 seconds, then "bursts" through the diffuser. Impossible to set a consistent bubble rate. Some people have cured it by changing diffuser, some by using proper CO2 piping (like you should be in the first place), even shortening all the lengths of pipe to as short as possible can affect it.
In the end a proper dual gauge regulator with say upto 2.5 bar output is the way to go.


----------



## scapegoat (29 Jan 2013)

Cheers man guess I should have researched into that one a bit more, last night it was steady at just over 1.5 bsp and my drop checker went lime but don't know if that was down to the fact there was extra co2 in the water as I'd just filled the tank. Guess I better find a dual gauge before I start running into the problems mentioned above


----------



## ian_m (29 Jan 2013)

I got my regulator from www.co2supermarket.co.uk, along with their bubble counter and using a 16mm UP in-line diffuser. I like their bubble counter as has decent tube clamps as well as a one way valve on the in side, though I have added an UP one way valve that also has tube clamps as I once caught tiny bits of water sneaking backwards along the pipe.


----------



## Arana (29 Jan 2013)

ian_m said:


> Single stage regulators can have severe operating issues, which is why all the "big boys" use dual stage.
> 
> First issue is, when FE tank pressure starts dropping, once all the liquid CO2 has gone, they can loose regulation and dump the remainder of the bottle. Not a problem if you have just aquatic plants but may asphyxiate any livestock.
> 
> ...


 
i'm probably going to go for this one UP Twin Gauge Adjustable CO2 Regulator - Solenoid - Needle Valve (A-165)

What do you think?  or


----------



## justin85 (5 Feb 2013)

Arana said:


> After installing a UP CO2 Inline Diffuser on one of my tanks yesterday i seem to be having a problem controling the co2 via the needle valve, it goes from a steady flow of bubbles in the bubble counter for a few seconds followed by a big burst of bubbles and then back again, the diffusor has been running fine for over a year unless it coincedently has gone up the spout just as i upgraded the diffusor but it seems unlikely, Has anyone else experienced this with the UP CO2 Inline Diffuser? or do you have any ideas what it could be?


 

I had the same issue with my UP, will be following this thread.


----------



## linkinruss (5 Feb 2013)

Yep, mine is doing that with the Easy Aqua atomizer inside my tank.
Just purchased a normal ceramic disc diffuser and will be switching back to that on the weekend.

Perhaps it's to do with the working pressure as the pressure fluctuates on the output pressure gauge or could be a simple case of high pressure build up followed by a co2 damp release, but that's just me talking and take that with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Arana (5 Feb 2013)

i have just upgrade my reg to this UP Twin Gauge Adjustable CO2 Regulator - Solenoid - Needle Valve (A-165) so ican raise the pressure to 2..5 bar it
should arrive tomorrow, i will let you know how it goes


----------



## justin85 (5 Feb 2013)

Thats the regulator I have been looking at getting, please let me know how you get on with it


----------



## scapegoat (5 Feb 2013)

It's odd mine is working fine now, I've got a month or so with no fish so will watch for fluctuations but if it's still fine by then I'm not going to bother changing it. (Probably really regret this at a later date  )


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2013)

Just a quick update, i fitted the new reg today, very well made indeed, i have set it to 2.5 bar and as suggested it has cured the problem of an inconsistant bubble rate with the inline diffusor, i will obviously keep a close eye on it over the next few days, but so far i would have to say highly reccommended


----------



## linkinruss (8 Feb 2013)

Sorry to ask a stupid QQ...is that a DIN477 connection?


----------



## Arana (8 Feb 2013)

linkinruss said:


> Sorry to ask a stupid QQ...is that a DIN477 connection?


 
yes it will fit all standard bottles and FE's


----------



## Samjpikey (17 Aug 2013)

Hey how you getting on with the up a-165 Reg?? 

I have the up a-164 but thinking of getting a new reg and using the 164 as a spare . 
Cheers


----------

